# Scary Sparks



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Here an oldie but goodie. This is a prop we use every year because of it's excellent startling effect. You can see it in action in this video.
http://www.twisteddementia.com/Video/TwistedDementia Scare Video 2004.wmv

First you need a battery charger, if you don't have one be on the look out at garage sales and what not.
Then you need to get some chicken wire and staple it to a wood frame (not metal) most commonly made of 2x4's.
Now connect the positive end of the battery charger to the chicken wire.
Next connect the negitive connecter to a peice of metal, like conduit, and duct tape a handle on it.
Now plug in the power turn on the switch and quickly drag the metal 'sword' across the chicken wire and you've got, wha la "SCARY SPARKS".
Be sure to mount your chicken wire grid back far enough so your TOT's are a safe distance. Turn off the switch to the charger between TOT's.

This is a fairly safe effect with low voltage. Now if your intimidated by electricity or not sure you can handle this DON'T DO IT!!! Try this at your own risk and please use common sense. I would hate to hear that someone got hurt or even worse because they weren't familiar with what they were doing. Now good luck and have fun!!!

I use a 12 volt car charger, so I can't really tell you the results of a 24 volt.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Nice


----------



## zeenon (Oct 27, 2006)

Nice!!!! How much do battery chargers usually run?

Can you get away with something like this:

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=45005

Z


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the post TD! That is really a neat looking effect, and surely simple enough to "execute".

a few quick questions....I couldn't tell from the video how you kept the tots away from the grid....was there something up front to keep them away?

What are the risks in doing this, particularly to the person waving the strike sword around? Are there any? Obviously you don't want to reach out and touch the grid and the sword at the same time, but any other possibly way to 'make an ouchie'? 

I would love to give this one a try, but don't want to do anything even remotely dangerous....but love the way the effect LOOKS dangerous.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I like it


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I LIIIIIIKE IT!! Adding that to my list for this year...we are going to do the zombie thing...but that will be good for a scare!!

Thanks for sharing.

Dennis


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

That would be wicked to do with a Freddy Krueger display... have the neg lead going down the actors sleeve to the blades on the glove (rubber glove insert of course); He rakes the blades down the mesh and they all spark.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

zeenon said:


> Nice!!!! How much do battery chargers usually run?
> 
> Can you get away with something like this:
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if this one will work, We've only used the big one's on wheel's. You'd probably get a smaller spark but don't hold me to that, HA HA!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

dave the dead said:


> Thanks for the post TD! That is really a neat looking effect, and surely simple enough to "execute".
> 
> a few quick questions....I couldn't tell from the video how you kept the tots away from the grid....was there something up front to keep them away?
> 
> ...


The way We kept the TOT's back was a railing made of 4" pvc and the 'chicken wire frame' was about 5 or 6 feet from that.

The risk is low because of the low voltage and low amp's, just be sure to fasten the chicken wire to a non-conductive frame, like wood, to be on the safe side and be sure to tape a handle to the sword with black tape.
OH! Don't let your deer ol' uncle Bob do it barefoot either, unless you feel the need... MUHAHAHA!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

could you rig a body up to that to be lowered on it , so maybe it looks like electrocution im guessing you need metal to the wire so maybe something attached to feet of body..would it shake ect?


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

If the contact is to long it will heat up and could be a hazardous. The two points that make contact have to be short and quick to minimise the heat and create the spark.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ok thanks I thought that might be a problem.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You got Lilly.


----------

